# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  غادة عبد الرازق:أنا المقصودة من الهجوم على "سمارة" - صبري حسنين

## ادارة المنتدى

{rssencoded}

----------

